# Pine cones



## Yoopergirl58 (May 12, 2018)

I’m looking to buy large pine cones and I will need them throughout the year. Show me what you have😀😀.


----------



## RideBarefoot (Jun 29, 2008)

What size is large to you? They are everywhere here.


----------



## Yoopergirl58 (May 12, 2018)

4” and up.


----------



## RideBarefoot (Jun 29, 2008)

Let me check what's around.


----------



## Yoopergirl58 (May 12, 2018)

Thank you!


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

Got them all over my yard.


----------



## Yoopergirl58 (May 12, 2018)

kinderfeld said:


> Got them all over my yard.


Would you be interested in selling? And will you please send me a picture of them?


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Yoopergirl58 said:


> I’m looking to buy large pine cones and I will need them throughout the year. Show me what you have😀😀.


How many truck loads do you need?


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

From any specific pine? 

Tell us what you are doing with them! At least I am curious...


----------



## Yoopergirl58 (May 12, 2018)

muleskinner2 said:


> How many truck loads do you need?


Can’t handle that many 😂😂😂


----------



## Yoopergirl58 (May 12, 2018)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> From any specific pine?
> 
> Tell us what you are doing with them! At least I am curious...


no...just as long as they’re large 🙂
I make suet cones for birds 🐦


----------

